# [email protected]@K What I'm Doing this Weekend!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I leave tomorrow to take 30 people and 15 dogs to the Central California Coast for a weekend of dog training on the beach!

http://j9sk9s.com/beachcamp.htm

Off-leash romps on the beach, a bonfire, dog-friendly harbor tour on a sub-sea boat! Official camp t-shirts, scheduled dog-theme crafts... I even wrote a camp song!

WOOHOO! TOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

That sounds like loads of fun. Make sure to take pictures to share!


----------



## teliboo (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww! That looks like fun!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds great - hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

well "I'm" jeallous!!!!! Just curious... what age are these dogs... our trainer says she doesn't like to let dogs off leash until they are at least 3 years old.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks fabulous! Have fun!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sure wish Jersey and I could be there!! It sounds like a blast!!!! Good luck, have fun, and take lots of pictures!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Goodness that looks like a blast!!! Can't wait to see pictures!

And I love the music on the website... how appropriate!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> well "I'm" jeallous!!!!! Just curious... what age are these dogs... our trainer says she doesn't like to let dogs off leash until they are at least 3 years old.


Yeah, most of these dogs are over three... a few are close to three... and they've all been training with me, literally, for YEARS! Also, a pre-requisite for attending the trip was to have successfully completed one of my off-leash classes, so I know the dogs can stay focused on their owners around other dogs and will come when called, even away from play groups.

I disagree with not letting off leash until three. I don't think it's so much a matter of a magic age as it is the amount of time spent working on the recall. There are bits of time during adolesence, when most dogs turn a bit dorky and "forget" training, that I limit off leash time, but except for that, I train recall all the time to allow me to be able to go off leash with my dogs in appropriate areas. JMO.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Stephanie. How do "you" train recall? Our girl Geddy is one who won't come unless she wants to. And in fact, one of her fav games in "keep away"... incl. keeping herself away. And as Sawyer is beginning to leave puppyhood he no longers comes "as soon as" I call. And sometimes I have to go get him. We do the 40' lead with two ppl 40' apart and call "come" and when they do they get a reward. If they don't come then they get pulled on the lead until they do. Right now Sawyer's a machine... but as he gained more independance he too will start to comes less.

So, in your opinion, how do you gain a good "come"?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks Stephanie. How do "you" train recall? Our girl Geddy is one who won't come unless she wants to. And in fact, one of her fav games in "keep away"... incl. keeping herself away. And as Sawyer is beginning to leave puppyhood he no longers comes "as soon as" I call. And sometimes I have to go get him. We do the 40' lead with two ppl 40' apart and call "come" and when they do they get a reward. If they don't come then they get pulled on the lead until they do. Right now Sawyer's a machine... but as he gained more independance he too will start to comes less.
> 
> So, in your opinion, how do you gain a good "come"?


I promise to answer this when I get back! It's a sorta long answer and I'm literally running around trying to get out the door to drive up north.

The biggest trick of recall, IMO, it teaching them to turn around, make that 180 pivot to come back to you when you call them. That's why I don't to a whole lot of just calling between two people. I do the two people thing with a tiny puppy, but by 4 months, I've moved on.

If you visit www.kathysdao.com, check out the articles section. She's got a couple good articles on recall. They aren't specifically step by step, but we share the same overall philosophy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a blast, have alot of fun!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Stephanie!! I took a look at those articles... and one thing that stood out to me is the "don't lure your dog to come with the treat... let it be the reward". We've definitely done the lure thing with Geddy and unless it's "worth it" to her she won't come. Our teacher has had us calling her from one person to the other. And the other thing is to put her on a 40' lead, call her to come and if she doesn't real her in... click and treat. We just seem to be getting NO where fast. Sawyer is starting to do this in the back yard too I noticed. However, the other day we had them out running in a field and I thought I'd try calling Sawyer when he was running after, and as soon as I said come he did the 180 turn. I was soo proud of him!!!! 

I guess we're gonna have to start working with hotdogs or something with Geddy. I feeling like a total disaster when it comes to training come (with Geddy).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How did it go? Sounds wonderful! I so wish I lived close to the coast. We are the most landlocked state in the country!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I wish we could come. It sounds like a perfect time.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like FUN Steph...I wish we had beautiful coasts...but we have boring ol' SNOW...yuck just got some today..yuck yuck yuck!! lol...have fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How was your Beach Camp adventure?
Any pics/camp stories you can share???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like it is going to be a blast. I hope you take lots of pictures of the weekend and post them here.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

well,we dont have anything like that at Alabama.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That is SUCH a GREAT beach!!!! Rusty and I were just there having a blast--if you get the chance run up Hwy 1 about 4 miles north of San Simeon and take a look at the elephant seal herd!!!!


----------

